# Hood scoops



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

I am new so I apoligize in advance for dumb questions! :cheers It appears my hood scooped are blocked by some rubber from the factory. Are the scoops for looks or do they actually intake air? thanx for the help!!arty:


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

bigmac said:


> I am new so I apoligize in advance for dumb questions! :cheers It appears my hood scooped are blocked by some rubber from the factory. Are the scoops for looks or do they actually intake air? thanx for the help!!arty:



Your right, they are plugged by the factory. The scoops are functional for pulling air into the engine compartment to aide in cooling, but as for an air intake, they are not used in that fashion. I have heard of people removing these plugs, but I have not done so. Manufacturers do not like to spend more than they have to so if they didn't need them there for a reason, they would have cut them...

Hope this helps,
Dan


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

so I assume you left your plugs in.... has anyone else removed them?


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nope, haven't removed mine. The rubber plugs aren't completely blocking the air from coming in though. You can pop your hood, pull them out, and see where the air can come in. There are ram air intakes for our cars too. All you have to do is take out the old intake and hook the new ram air system straight to the manifold. It comes with two filters(one for each scoop). It's just not a great idea if you drive it daily because if it rains, all that water will go straight into your engine. I'm sorry that I can't remember the link to the page where I found one. I looked just now to see if I could find the page again, but I couldn't. If you decide to do it, post it up on here and let everyone know the pros and cons in your opinion.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I tried to "pull" mine out with no luck,,anyone done that can tell me the best way to pull them out? Maybe just pull harder? didnt want to mess them up,,
thanks


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Ummm*

Pop the hood, look for the plugs and just grab the back of them the should pull right out, mine did.


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

flyer469 said:


> I tried to "pull" mine out with no luck,,anyone done that can tell me the best way to pull them out? Maybe just pull harder? didnt want to mess them up,,
> thanks



 just pull harder!! all i did was just pull and they popped right out. just lets the engine cool a lil more.


----------



## 05 goatman (Sep 13, 2005)

all you really gain from taking out plugs are more dirt and so on they dont make that big a deal just leave em in and :rofl:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the engine bays get HOT, especially if you thought you would "cool" your engine off with a 160* stat. that heat's blowing off of the radiator and back at the engine and intake. the "C"AIs just love that heat soak rolleyes: not! ). pulling the plugs will help get the bay cooler. i know of several that have done it with no detrimental effects and possibly cooler engine bays


----------



## yamaouch08 (Jun 23, 2006)

I took mine out as so as I got the car. I figured getting extra air into the motor would help keep it cooler. I carry my plugs in the trunk in case i get stuck in a rain storm to keep water out of the motor. they go in and out very easy!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

go thru a car wash and look at the beads of water on your hood. they'll hardly move on the hood. air is deflected up and over. it's why if there were such a thing as "Ram Air" at automobile speeds, the hood wouldn't be the place you'd want the inlets....


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

i would assume if u just go to the store and buy some cheap filters and put em behind the holes and stick em there, then you wouldnt hafta worry about water getting into the engine bay - whats worse is if those with CAI get stuck in a rain storm and hydrolock


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

i dont see why everyone's so worked up about getting water on the engine. for one thing, any water comming in would evaporate very quickly due to the engine heat, and for another thing, unless you have ram air, a little water on the engine won't hurt anything anyway


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

can we put this to rest. "Ram Air" was a marketing ploy not a performance feature... apparently marketing ploys work


----------



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

Bottomline. The rubber blocks come out easy. Just pull from the back. Now on temp gain. In the spring there was no measurable difference. But now, in the 100 degree summer temps. Wow... you can see the hot air coming out of the scoops. My 160 thermostat added keeps the engine running cool. But, when I put the rubber back in, the temp went to stock operating temps.

BTW, the rubber is not closed off. There are slits in it.

More dust though...


----------



## pbmaniac2000 (Feb 13, 2006)

The only thing you have to really worry about is if you put a cold air intake in. I don't think it would be a problem, but my friend chris just puts his in when it starts to rain. Mine are always out, because i just have the stock air intake.


----------



## Pavia (Apr 28, 2006)

pbmaniac2000 said:


> The only thing you have to really worry about is if you put a cold air intake in. I don't think it would be a problem, but my friend chris just puts his in when it starts to rain. Mine are always out, because i just have the stock air intake.


Sorry but BS. I have CAI and it's no where near the scoops. And, most importantly, the CAI seals at the hood, so no way scoops can affect it.


----------

